# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Por sus hojas las conoceréis

## perdiguera

Flora del Segre medio 07-05-2013

Claro que también me dio tiempo a fotografiar la flora, más estática que la fauna y por tanto con mejores resultados en su captura.

Voy a agrupar estas imágenes por tipos: Hojas solas, con flor y con fruto.
De partida sólo pondré los nombres de las que conozco, realmente muy pocas, pero como aquí hay buenos botánicos ya diréis, más que nada para aprender.

Por sus hojas las conoceréis















Hiedra,  Edera hélix


Todas las anteriores son del embalse de Sant Ponç
Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Acaba

Las dos siguientes del embalse de Alòs y la última de esta serie del embalse de Sant Llorenç de Montgai

Zarzamora,  Rubus ulmifolius




Juniperus horizontalis, creo

----------


## eldelassetas

Son muchas fotos pero por orden parecen un quejigo (Quercus faginea), alméz (celtis australis), encina (Quercus ilex), coscoja (Quercus coccifera), olmo, sin poder ver la especie, otra encina, otro alméz, hiedra (Hedera helix), durillo (Viburnum tinus), y por último un enebro rastrero. Un saludo.

----------

